# Love your thoughts - paint color for shaw carpet - bisque



## DCCenter (Nov 4, 2010)

I help customers pick out colors all day, and honestly off whites are the hardest. Theres so many, and its hard to explain your personal vision.

If you plan on stopping in at your local Benjamin Moore dealer, I'd ask them to show you the OC colors. Theres about 100 soft whites, and many have gray or peach undertones. Antique White (OC-83), Oynx White (OC-74), Pompeii (OC-82), and Cameo White (915) are all very popular off whites with peach undertones. If you are looking for a little gray White Dove (OC-17), China White (OC-19 also known as Seapearl), Winter White (OC-21), and Classic Gray (OC-23) are also very popular.


----------

